# LR 3 - Import - Rename - Date in filename incorrect (advanced one day)



## saltwater (Jun 30, 2010)

Today (3' Jun 2'1') I took a heap of photos, imported them from my card reader.  Upon import I set things so that the file names were changed to 'Date_Sequence' (yyyymmdd_nnn).  The destination folder was automatically set so that the photos were placed into a sub-folder based on date (yyyy/mm/dd).

The changed file names were all one day later eg. 2'1''7'1_nnn when in fact they should have been 2'1''63'_nnn.  The interesting thing is that the photos were correctly placed into their sub-folder (2'1'/'6/3'). 

Checking the metadata of the photos, all the dates displayed are all correctly listed as 3' Jun 2'1'.

Any clues on why the filename (date in filename) is advanced one day?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 30, 2010)

Could be a time zone issue, perhaps.


----------



## saltwater (Jun 30, 2010)

[quote author=Mark Sirota link=topic=1'269.msg695'6#msg695'6 date=12779'73'1]
Could be a time zone issue, perhaps.
[/quote]

I was half thinking that but I was under the impression that the date in a filename is as per the image capture date.


----------



## saltwater (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm confused because I've re-imported photos taken on the 29th June and they are all correctly renamed and yet the batch of photos taken on the 3'th are not.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 30, 2010)

What time of day were the photos taken on the 29th, and what time of day on the 3'th, and what is your timezone? I'm wondering whether maybe the timestamps have no timezone, and LR is (probably incorrectly) assuming UTC rather than your local timezone.


----------



## saltwater (Jun 30, 2010)

[quote author=Mark Sirota link=topic=1'269.msg695'9#msg695'9 date=12779'8492]
What time of day were the photos taken on the 29th, and what time of day on the 3'th, and what is your timezone? I'm wondering whether maybe the timestamps have no timezone, and LR is (probably incorrectly) assuming UTC rather than your local timezone.
[/quote]

The batch of photos taken on the 29th were taken at - 1.37 pm (1337 hrs)
                       3'th were taken at - 3.24 pm (1524 hrs).

Here in Melbourne, Australia, we are GMT + 1'.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 30, 2010)

Hmm, my theory appears to be incorrect -- the error is the wrong direction, as the time moved ahead but Greenwich is behind you.

In any case it does appear to be a bug; I'd file a bug report using the official form (see link in the blue bar at the top of the page), detail what happened and what you expected to happen. I'd give them the timezone information as well.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 30, 2010)

Mark, it sounds to me that this is a variation on the bug whereby the incorrect timestamp is recorded when renaming files during the import process to include said timestamp. See this thread: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=9951.msg68715#msg68715

The same logic applies here, i.e. LR is assuming the capture time is actually GMT, so applies the local time zone adjustment (+1' in this case) to arrive at the "correct" time. So the pics on 3'th taken at 1524 get 1' hours added, which means '124 on the next day, i.e. 1st July. So LR creates the folder with the "wrong" date. 

The 29th pictures, OTOH, were taken at 1337 so when +1' is added (2337), it's still the same day so the folder name gets the "correct" date.

In short, it's probably the same bug....


----------



## saltwater (Jun 30, 2010)

Jim, just to clarify, the date folders are correctly set, it's the renamed filenames that are advanced one day.  Anyway, after checking the link you provided I went about importing but this time including the time component in the rename of the filename.  Sure enough, 1' hrs has been added and hence the carry over to the next day.  Obviously this bug is far more serious or noticeable for Aussies and Kiwi's, effectively being half a day ahead.

I submitted a bug report and so now it's wait and see.

ps. Mark, forgot, thanks, you were spot on.


----------



## EvdM (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi - I came across this topic while searching the net because I have the exact same issue here. A photo shoot taken yesterday (july 27) gets named 28 after my import.
I am in Amsterdam GMT+1.

Very interested in advances in resolving this issue. If I can contribute in any way by testing for example I would be happy.

Best regards,

EvdM


----------



## jlg84 (Aug 24, 2010)

To clarify, I am using LR2.6, and the problem is only visible in the metadata filter for the galleries. The dates themselves are all correct--photos taken on 24 August are shown as being taken on 24 August--but it says that 24 August (2'1') was a Wednesday, when in fact it was a Tuesday. Yes, I am in NZ, but just moved here 3 weeks ago, and photos from before then have the same problem. Besides, 24 August was Tuesday west of GMT as well as east from there, so don't see why my location should matter...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 25, 2010)

jlg84, we've moved the discussion of your particular issue back to your original thread. Your issue on 2.6 is clearly not the same as this import date issue with LR3. The location (more specifically the difference between local and GMT times) is only relevant to the LR3 issue.


----------



## evgill (Aug 26, 2010)

A quick query please? Has this issue been resolved in the current 3.2 Release Candidate? I am in NZ and so this issue is present (annoyingly so) in LR3


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 27, 2010)

Just did a quick test on a couple of shots from yesterday and it would seem that the problem has been fixed. Certainly adding the 'hour' token to the filename when renaming in the import dialog returned the correct value on my 3.2 system, but the incorrect value on my 3.' system.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 27, 2010)

Eric,

The wrong (GMT) representation of the hour token in the file rename template upon import has been fixed in LR3.2RC. *But*, at the same time, they broke it in a similar way when renaming in Library, which was fine before 

Beat


----------



## rhynetc (Aug 28, 2010)

[quote author=b_gossweiler link=topic=1'269.msg73'57#msg73'57 date=12829'444']
Eric,

The wrong (GMT) representation of the hour token in the file rename template upon import has been fixed in LR3.2RC. *But*, at the same time, they broke it in a similar way when renaming in Library, which was fine before 

Beat
[/quote]

I can confirm this: Lr 3.2RC no longer incorrectly assumes GMT when renaming files to incorporate capture time upon import, but now does incorrectly assume GMT rather than correct capture time when renaming files to incorporate capture time in Library. Bugger!


----------



## phil1066 (Jun 11, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> Eric,
> 
> The wrong (GMT) representation of the hour token in the file rename template upon import has been fixed in LR3.2RC. *But*, at the same time, they broke it in a similar way when renaming in Library, which was fine before
> 
> Beat



Ive just upgraded to LR3.4 from 2.x and now have this +1day issue on the import folders. I live in NZ and all the various devices are correct with the timezones etc.

Has the bug not been fixed?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 11, 2011)

phil1066 said:


> Ive just upgraded to LR3.4 from 2.x and now have this +1day issue on the import folders. I live in NZ and all the various devices are correct with the timezones etc.
> 
> Has the bug not been fixed?


Works alright for me I believe........ what time zone are you in North Island, South Island or Auckland??
Seriously, I rename in Lightroom and sometimes change capture time and don't seem to have any problems. What exactly are you doing?


----------



## phil1066 (Jun 11, 2011)

kiora - I never had any issues with my d300 and the previous version of LR - maybe its my d700? i read somewhere it could be a driver issue?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 11, 2011)

phil1066 said:


> kiora - I never had any issues with my d300 and the previous version of LR - maybe its my d700? i read somewhere it could be a driver issue?


What is exactly happening?? Wouldn't be any driver issue as it happens in Lightroom (I think).


----------



## phil1066 (Jun 11, 2011)

well as I notice that the destination folder for my images im just about to import is basically a day ahead. Im took some shots today (11th June) went to import them and it wanted to create a folder dated 12th.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 11, 2011)

phil1066 said:


> well as I notice that the destination folder for my images im just about to import is basically a day ahead. Im took some shots today (11th June) went to import them and it wanted to create a folder dated 12th.


What is the time set in your camera and the time zone? Which model?
What is the time on your PC?


----------



## phil1066 (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah ive checked all that 

anyway, its:

PC = UTC+12 Auckland, Wellington - time and date are correct

Nikon D700 = (under World time) = UTC+12, Auckland, Fiji - time and date match the PC


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 11, 2011)

phil1066 said:


> yeah ive checked all that
> 
> anyway, its:
> 
> ...



That seems peculiar, I use Nikons and have no issue can you email me a file or use Dropbox. Email geoffwalkernzatgmaildotcom
I'll look tonight.


----------



## phil1066 (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks will email a nef off the camera


----------



## saltwater (Jun 30, 2010)

Today (3' Jun 2'1') I took a heap of photos, imported them from my card reader.  Upon import I set things so that the file names were changed to 'Date_Sequence' (yyyymmdd_nnn).  The destination folder was automatically set so that the photos were placed into a sub-folder based on date (yyyy/mm/dd).

The changed file names were all one day later eg. 2'1''7'1_nnn when in fact they should have been 2'1''63'_nnn.  The interesting thing is that the photos were correctly placed into their sub-folder (2'1'/'6/3'). 

Checking the metadata of the photos, all the dates displayed are all correctly listed as 3' Jun 2'1'.

Any clues on why the filename (date in filename) is advanced one day?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Phil, received and importing to LR 3.4.1 shows this on my Mac so I think the time on your system is the next place to look. I hope someone with a PC will jump in!!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 11, 2011)

Geoff, I'm here (watching the rugby from Christchurch), want to forward the file to me and I'll have a looksee as well on my PC? tng01403atgmail.com


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 11, 2011)

TNG said:


> Geoff, I'm here (watching the rugby from Christchurch), want to forward the file to me and I'll have a looksee as well on my PC? tng01403atgmail.com


On it's way.........

Who's winning??


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 11, 2011)

Crusaders beat the Blues 23-16.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 11, 2011)

File received and checked. Definitely showing 11th, not 12th:

IMPORT Screen:



Metadata Panel:



Phil, are you definitely running 3.4? 

Geoff, Rugby was of course from Canterbury, not Christchurch! SKY caption error.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 11, 2011)

Retried on my laptop after setting time zone to Auckland and still got same result. Can't figure this one out yet, sorry.


----------



## phil1066 (Jun 11, 2011)

3.4.1 here - import set to 'Move' even though they are from the Camera. will try again and see whta happens - though not holding my breathe


----------



## phil1066 (Jun 11, 2011)

sent both you guys an email with the import screen grab showing the wrong folder


----------



## phil1066 (Jun 11, 2011)

interesting - i just tried the CF card from the camera in my card reader - it showed the correct date for import. Is it the camera then?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 11, 2011)

Phil, thanks for the screengrab....must admit I'm a little puzzled as to why the results are different depending on whether you import direct from camera or CF card. It may be the camera, but equally it may be Lightroom. Have you got a different camera body that you could try (though you would need the shots to be taken after midday in order to get the bug to bite, or you'd need to change the time in both camera and PC). Will try setup a test myself on my Canon gear later today...I assume for now though that you'll be importing from the card not the camera!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like it's a Lightroom bug...took a shot earlier today (@13.47). My camera is a 5DMkII which does not allow for time-zones to be chosen, just date and time, which are accurately set. Just now I reset the time-zone on my laptop to NZ time (UTC+12), so date and time on the laptop are 2011/06/12 at 07.00ish. Connected camera to laptop and imported the picture using dated folder format of yyyy/yyyy-mm-dd....Lightroom created the folder as 2011-06-*12*, though metadata dates were 100% accurate on import, i.e. *11*/06/2011.

Importing from the CF card correctly creates folder name 2011-06-*11*, so problem seems restricted to importing directly from camera....


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 11, 2011)

That's odd indeed, I'll have a go with an import direct from a camera to see if I can replicate on Mac.


----------



## phil1066 (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks for the investigation work guys 

Sounds a bit weird though eh? Guess I will have to stick to the CF card reader going forwards


----------

